# How safe are deposit accounts in Irish banks



## LouisCribben (9 May 2011)

I'm reluctant to ask questions about the safety of deposit accounts.

If everyone came to an incorrect conclusion, then there might be a run on the banks.

OK, I know about the state guarantee........but with the state finances being in a precarious state, and some might argue that the governmant are not making a huge amount of draconian cuts to tackle the problem, how secure is the bank guarantee ?

Has there ever been a case where deposit holders lost some of their deposits when a county became insolvent ? Could it happen in Ireland.

Any balanced opinions ?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 May 2011)

Discussed at lenght in other posts


----------

